# Claudette's Oyster and Artichoke Bisque



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

I had to venture into P'cola yesterday morning for a work related item, so I made the obligatory stop at Joe Patti's. Floodwater was shin deep at the front door, but always worth it. I figured this would make a good rainy day dish, but the sun was shining by the time I got it finished. Anyway, start with a blonde roux...

Dice and sautee one vidalia onion, a couple sticks of celery and a few cloves of garlic in the roux. Add a couple cups of milk, heat until it begins to thicken, stirring frequently. Add oyster liquor, a few cups of half & half and some salt-free creole seasoning. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly. Reduce heat to a simmer, add oysters, artichoke hearts and more creole seasoning. I leave some baby hearts whole and chop a few. Simmer for a few minutes, then add chopped green onion and a couple shots of dry sherry. A big scoop of jumbo lump crabmeat is optional of course, but highly recommended...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Amazing looking, can't wait to try. I find when cooking oysters in a stew, when they edges of them just start to curl, like yours there, they are perfectly done.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks good. you're right about the crab meat.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wow, your recipe is almost exactly as mine. i use spinach instead of artichoke. and you're right.
that stuff is really good on cool, rainy days. the only crab meat i can get is canned so i don't use it but 
i have added fresh crab and it is much better.
jack


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

jack2 said:


> wow, your recipe is almost exactly as mine. i use spinach instead of artichoke. and you're right.
> that stuff is really good on cool, rainy days. the only crab meat i can get is canned so i don't use it but
> i have added fresh crab and it is much better.
> jack


I think ACME has a version with spinach. I tried it not long after they opened here, but it only had 1 oyster in it.
It's pouring rain here now, guess it's time to heat up some leftovers!


----------

